# More Pics from the Moving Motor Show



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Will be going to the FOS again on Sunday, but thought i'd share a few of the pics i took yesterday.


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Some great pics, Iv got my eye on that Alfa, very smart


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Is that a real XJ13?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> Is that a real XJ13?


Not only is it real Mook, it's the only original in the world. Chatted to the guys today and they gave me the low down on the car.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I wanted to ask "is that THE Xj13" but didn't want to embarrass myself lol


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> I wanted to ask "is that THE Xj13" but didn't want to embarrass myself lol


Nothing to be embarrassed about mate. You wouldn't believe the amount of questions i asked today. Got some fantastic pictures of it anyway which i will be posting soon


----------



## IP Support (Jan 31, 2011)

I think Abbey Panels rebuilt the wrecked chassis in 1973 from the MIRA crash when it was rolled.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Indeed it was. It sat at Jaguar for ages as a wreck and was finally bought and restored to it's current condition and spec.


----------

